# Filleting a Shark



## tripshock (Mar 10, 2010)

I caught a 3 foot black tip shark last week on the Destin Jetties. I found this post on pierandsurf.com very helpful if any of you eat shark. Check it out http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30261.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I think sharks need to be a little longer than 36" to be legal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...the regs changed....do a search on here, I posted it a while back (I believe it's 54 inches now).


----------



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

54" limit does not apply to black tips.

From MYFWC.COM

"Established a minimum fork length of 54 inches for all sharks except Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, and finetooth, as well as smooth dogfish"


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

From what I remember, it didn't show a limit for a Black Tip. ??? I'll have to check into this one before the MAN has a chat with me on the beach. Thanks!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=Body>New shark regulations took effect January 19, 2010 statewide for all recreational and commercial harvesters. These regulations:<UL class=Body><LI>Prohibit all harvest of sandbar, silky, and Caribbean sharpnose sharks, </LI><LI>Require sharks to be landed in whole condition, this includes landing sharks with heads and tails intact. </LI><LI>Established a minimum fork length of 54 inches for all sharks except Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, and finetooth, as well as smooth dogfish;</LI><LI>Made hook and line the only allowable gear for harvesting sharks and prohibited the use of natural bait when using multiple hooks, and</LI><LI>Commercial updates - changed season dates, required wholesale dealers to have a federal permit, and closed state waters to commercial harvest when ASMFC or NOAA Fisheries closes adjacent waters. </LI><LI>Effective March 21, 2010, all harvest of lemon sharks in state waters is prohibited</LI>[/list]

Copied this information from the FWC website.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Its always been that In Federal waters.Believe it was 46 inches.I dont think there is a size limit on sharks if caught from land or within state waters.Ill double check


----------

